# Medical Insurance or Travel Insurance?



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

We are in our fifties and are going to be spending 3 to 6 months a year in Gran Canaria, we won't be resident. What is the best for medical care for us? We can extend our usual travel insurance - it has emergency cover - and we have EHIC cards. Is this enough? I tried a quote for health insurance from BUPA for the two of us ... More than £600 a month!! Any suggestions please?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Try long stay trav ins with travelsupermarket


----------



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Rabbitcat, I'll have a look at that.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ann Jay Cee said:


> We are in our fifties and are going to be spending 3 to 6 months a year in Gran Canaria, we won't be resident. What is the best for medical care for us? We can extend our usual travel insurance - it has emergency cover - and we have EHIC cards. Is this enough? I tried a quote for health insurance from BUPA for the two of us ... More than £600 a month!! Any suggestions please?


Hmmmm. If you stay longer than 3 months then, by law, you will be resident! In that case, the EHIC will not be any use to you (legally any way).

If you need or want to go the private health care route in Spain then look at Spanish companies as they will be much cheaper. However, in your situation you will need cover for both Spain and UK .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Follow the link for information regarding registering as a foreign resident. Being in the Canary Islands and registering will offer you distinct opportunities for discounted travel covering the whole of the Spanish territories. 

https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmmm. If you stay longer than 3 months then, by law, you will be resident! In that case, the EHIC will not be any use to you (legally any way).


If you want to get around that, then leave before the first 3 month are up and then return. But make sure not to exceed 183 days in total in a year, otherwise you will be tax resident anyway.

(the 3 month rule is staying, or intending to stay, 3 months or more permanently so leaving and coming back is OK)


----------



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for your help. Have I got this right - I can stay longer than 3 months as long as I have a NIE number?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ann Jay Cee said:


> Thanks for your help. Have I got this right - I can stay longer than 3 months as long as I have a NIE number?


not quite

if you are planning to stay more than 90 days you should register as resident - if you look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html 

there's a brief explanation on the first post & a link to a document which explains a bit more


----------



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Xabiachica, I had a look at that. Once registered as resident am I still in the English system for paying income tax?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ann Jay Cee said:


> Thanks Xabiachica, I had a look at that. Once registered as resident am I still in the English system for paying income tax?


yes - unless you become tax resident here in Spain, which happens if you spend 183 or more cumulative days between Jan 1st & Dec 31st - that's the Spanish tax year

then you'd have to make tax declarations here


----------

